# a tag in the back leg of my new tegu



## chriz (May 12, 2008)

i have just got a new red tegu n she has a small tag in her back leg not seem this b4 my male does not have 1 was told it was 2 id her as being breed in uk where i live can ne body give me answers on this many thanks . chris


----------



## ZEKE (May 12, 2008)

can you post a picture of it? im not sure what it is but maybe it would help if people here could see a picture of it.


----------



## chriz (May 12, 2008)

have just got a new red tegu n she has a small tag in her back leg not seem this b4 my male does not have 1 was told it was 2 id her as being breed in uk where i live can ne body give me answers on this many thanks . chris


----------



## chriz (May 12, 2008)

whats your e mail cant seem 2 put pic up


----------



## VARNYARD (May 12, 2008)

chriz said:


> whats your e mail cant seem 2 put pic up



Send it to me and I will post it for you, also welcome to the TeguTalk community!!

My email is: <!-- e --><a href="mailto:[email protected]">[email protected]</a><!-- e -->


----------



## chriz (May 13, 2008)

thank u have sent u the pic hope somebody can help :-D


----------



## VARNYARD (May 13, 2008)

I have never seen anything like this, however I am going to check with some of my freinds in the UK and see if they know of this. It might also be an animal from a wild study group, but I will look into it deeper to try tio find the answer.


----------



## CoexistExotics (May 13, 2008)

ouch, that looks painful... its like a piercing through her skin...


----------



## angelrose (May 13, 2008)

double ouch ! that's terrible.


----------



## VARNYARD (May 13, 2008)

I posted on a freind's tegu and monitor site in the UK, we can see what they say:

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.doelgroeptenv.nl/forum/index.php?showtopic=4827">http://www.doelgroeptenv.nl/forum/index ... topic=4827</a><!-- m -->


----------



## ApriliaRufo (May 13, 2008)

That's Fucked Up...


----------



## chriz (May 13, 2008)

thanks for your help i dont like the look of it but it dont seem 2 bother her have had a look at it n she didnt mind me touching it there was a load of old skin there from where she has shed which i have removed most of what she wud let me I was told she was cb. the person i got her from has a male with the same .


----------



## tupinambis (May 13, 2008)

At first I wasn't sure looking at that whether it was a tag or a surgical staple, but the one photo indeed makes it look like a tag.

Tegu skin is quite thick and will easily handle a piercing like that, however it is also very prone to developing integumental "pockets" in response to such an intrusion. It could be rather problematic (not terribly so, though) with shedding, but I'd be more concerned with the animal actually agrivating it and enlarging the incision.

I'm not apalled at the tag, but I am very surprised they are going that route to personally identify the animal. I'm definitely in support of "tagging" animals in order to keep track of their lineage and where they have come from, but in tegus I've frequently seen cases where if an animal is "injured", other tegus will frequently and continuously attack the "injury" and so tagging like that is asking for trouble. Plus, as a pet animal, it is not attractive in the least. PIT tagging is by far a better option.


----------



## chriz (May 13, 2008)

there is a number on it which reads T266 it is not very nice will b taking her 2 vets 2 get it taken out if its pos as cant see y she needs it as she is ganna b a very much loved girl who im yet 2name she is lovely tho even with the tag !!!


----------



## chriz (May 13, 2008)

and my male "diago" is very happy 2 have new friend lol


----------



## chriz (May 14, 2008)

took her 2 vets 2 day he had proper look it n removed it. he said that the more skin that stayed there from each shed the bigger hole wud get plus he was worried that if she got a cut or got an open wond by it or pulled it open then ther was risk of infection even more so with the dead skin being right on top of it she has a hole there which u wud have from a normal pircing not sure if it will grow out or close up am hoping so . there was a big build up of old skin which i thought i had removed most of it was stuck on the tag about the size of a pea. Am a lot more happy now as she no longer has a vile bit of metal stuck in her leg will post photos soon when take some


----------



## chriz (May 16, 2008)

these r pictures of after tag was removed and a pic of my female n 1 with my male


----------



## PuffDragon (May 16, 2008)

Very cool, I'm sure she feels alot better! Was that scar tissue that was around the tag?


----------



## angelrose (May 16, 2008)

great ! you were able to have the tag removed safely.

that's alot of skin build up. I bet you can rest better now. such adorable lil' faces.


----------



## chriz (May 17, 2008)

puffdargon that was all the old skin that had built up around the tag whih i thought i had removed it was hidden inside the hole . am a lot more happy now its out no more vile looking tag n no risk of her getting an infection .


----------



## chriz (May 17, 2008)

n thank u she is pretty girl


----------



## dorton (May 17, 2008)

Cool, glad to see it came out ok.


----------

